# Where did you get your hybrid cichlids from?



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Where did you get your hybrid cichlids from?*​
LFS541.67%Big chain store216.67%From a friend18.33%From a local breeder216.67%Lfs and Big chain store216.67%


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've seen so many hybrids that people usually accidentally buy and was wondering where they tend to come from?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

all of the above


----------



## Mokkers (Jan 10, 2006)

Never had any up to now.

I have a lone juvie yellow lab in with a bunch of juvie afra and the other day it looked like she was holding but not today. Of course were she holding she'd be left to spit in main tank.


----------

